# Official 2013 VW Beetle - All ok with my windows thread



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Official 2013 VW Beetle - All ok with my windows thread 

If you have a 13, let us know how you are doing. 

Thanks


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Please list date of manufacture found on the little placard found in between the driver side door hinges. Thank you.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> Please list date of manufacture found on the little placard found in between the driver side door hinges. Thank you.


 Great Idea!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Good idea!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

*crickets*


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> *crickets*


 :laugh:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi 

I called 3 different dealers today with 13's and they say the window mechanics are different. 

MMmmmm seeing is believing. But makes sense, No auto manufacture wants to carry over major problems to another model year, esp. the window issue. 

One said the fix hit the assembly line first, then will trickle to the ones already out there.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Babie said:


> One said the fix hit the assembly line first, then will trickle to the ones already out there.


 ^^^^THIS makes a lot of sense. If they have a fix, they'd get it to the factory first to keep 'bad' cars from reaching dealerships, while getting the fix to dealers ASAP after that.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> ^^^^THIS makes a lot of sense. If they have a fix, they'd get it to the factory first to keep 'bad' cars from reaching dealerships, while getting the fix to dealers ASAP after that.


 Maybe because they had dismantled my window and then realized the motor they were about 
to put in was wrong, and further realized no replacement motor was available in these here 
United States, the 'Red Flag' call went out to Germany for one of the new ones? Feeling very 
confident now, I mentioned all this to my friend who also has had VW's and he said there was 
a bridge in Brooklyn that was available for sale. Hmmm, I guess I should check it out. It isn't 
every day a bridge comes up on the market and it may be a good deal for me.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump...any 13" out there...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Bump...any 13" out there...


 The only thing I was able to find out last weekend about the 2013's was that when 
I gave VW Parts a 2013 Turbo Beetle's 'Vin', I was told the window motor numbers 
were still showing (as of last Saturday) the same as the 2012's.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The only thing I was able to find out last weekend about the 2013's was that when
> I gave VW Parts a 2013 Turbo Beetle's 'Vin', I was told the window motor numbers
> were still showing (as of last Saturday) the same as the 2012's.


 Eeeeeekkkkk, my cousin gonna poop, she is so anyl, she can get a 12 tomorrow, but won't cause the caca window problem.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

*My Cousin got her 2013 B - No Problems so far*

My Cousing got her 2013 B - No Problems so far. Windows are zippy and almost noiseless.

I hate her....LOL. no i don't, but I wish I had waited. I noticed the inside is a tad quieter than mine.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

PS

getting a 13 seems faster than what the salesperson said. I really think they are working to push all Beetles in front of the public. The more u see, no matter what year, the more interest there will be in the car.

But I do like that I don't see many, like the stupid Ford Focus. Just do the count car game on the new Focus, and you will see, you cant keep up. On every corner, at every light.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

OK, heres the scoop, widows are zippy fast and the last close part after the door is shut is super fast. and when you open it, it is super fast down too. You don't even notice the lag on her 13, like in my 12.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> OK, heres the scoop, widows are zippy fast and the last close part after the door is shut is super fast. and when you open it, it is super fast down too. You don't even notice the lag on her 13, like in my 12.


New window motor from Germany working perfectly for 12 days without a problem.


----------



## Rolieg (Sep 3, 2012)

*2013 Turbo Window problem*

Well I've had the car for a week as of yesterday and today the damn drivers window started acting like the 2012's with issues. We kept from buying a 2012 because it had the issue after testing driving in hopes the issue was fixed in the 13's. Guess I got a weeks worth perfect window action. 

MFD date is 7/12


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Rolieg said:


> Well I've had the car for a week as of yesterday and today the damn drivers window started acting like the 2012's with issues. We kept from buying a 2012 because it had the issue after testing driving in hopes the issue was fixed in the 13's. Guess I got a weeks worth perfect window action.
> 
> MFD date is 7/12


 If it's not the dreaded 'upzy-downzy' that causes the driver's window to reverse direction from 1/2 
way up after a simple 'touch' of the switch, then perhaps your window has an isue with a part other 
than the motor (ex: guide gears). If it is the 'upzy-downzy' then perhaps your motor's software is 
defective. Even with the new software motors it has to be realized that not every one is coming 
out of Germany in perfect condition and your's might very well be a new software motor that just 
was defective. There is no way every motor in the 2013 Beetles can be guaranteed to be in 
perfect condition but the vast majority (99.9%) should be. 

P.S. - My German motor continues to function perfectly through three weeks of use.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Rolieg said:


> Well I've had the car for a week as of yesterday and today the damn drivers window started acting like the 2012's with issues. We kept from buying a 2012 because it had the issue after testing driving in hopes the issue was fixed in the 13's. Guess I got a weeks worth perfect window action.
> 
> MFD date is 7/12


 What are your windows doing. 
If u have a 13' what color is the moldings at the base of the windows, that extend into the door jams. 
Please be specific , curious.


----------



## Rolieg (Sep 3, 2012)

It's the upzy Downzy issue like I've heard regarding the 12's. I still love the car. One touch goes 1/2 way then down then about 3/4 then down. The 3 try the one touch seems to be deactivated so I have to hold the up switch to close the window. if the window didn't close this would be a problem for now it's an inconvenience.


----------



## Rolieg (Sep 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> What are your windows doing.
> If u have a 13' what color is the moldings at the base of the windows, that extend into the door jams.
> Please be specific , curious.


 Moldings are black


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

A little more than three weeks back, VW Parts Central informed me that there were none, 
zilch, driver's side window motors available anywhere with back ordered ones totaling in 
the hundreds. Passenger side ones were readily available, undoubtedly due to the fact 
that the driver's side is the huge problem. I am curious to know if someone visited a VW 
dealer's parts dept and asked about the availabilty of # 5C5-959-801-D-Z01 (driver's side 
motor), would the response come back that there are still none in stock......or if some 
have actually filtered through? Keep in mind that if the part number is showing in VW Parts 
Central Inventory, then it will have to be the new motor since the part number has not changed. 
I know this for a fact since when my 'new software' motor arrived from Germany it was the 
same number mentioned previously.


----------



## Enchanter1 (Sep 4, 2012)

We have had our 2013 beetle for one week now and have noticed no problem with the windows. I even played around with it for about five minutes going up and down and had no problems with the window going all the way up on auto up.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Enchanter1 said:


> We have had our 2013 beetle for one week now and have noticed no problem with the windows. I even played around with it for about five minutes going up and down and had no problems with the window going all the way up on auto up.


 The 13's have the new software motors so you shouldn't have the problems that the 12's 
have. Again, this isn't to say that every '13' motor is perfect. Nothing, with regard to mechanical 
parts......or any other parts for that matter will have 100% perfection. VW has corrected the 
software problem and has to have stock for the 12's available soon.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The 13's have the new software motors so you shouldn't have the problems that the 12's
> have. Again, this isn't to say that every '13' motor is perfect. Nothing, with regard to mechanical
> parts......or any other parts for that matter will have 100% perfection. VW has corrected the
> software problem and has to have stock for the 12's available soon.


 Hi Ridge, he said he has no problems at all. I know some of the last 12's got new goodies on the line, and all the 13's did get them. 

HERE's ONE, THE 13'S HAVE A NEW TYPE OF RUBBER SEAL.....OOOOOOOOPPPPPPSSSSS....OH WELL I SAID IT. I feel sorry for some of you. if you look at a 12's and a 13 side by side, you will see the seals are coal black on the 13's and an off black on the 12's. 

The seals are much stiffer and sleeker than the 12's. The 12's seals are a bit mushy if you ask me


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Hi Ridge, he said he has no problems at all. I know some of the last 12's got new goodies on the line, and all the 13's did get them.
> 
> HERE's ONE, THE 13'S HAVE A NEW TYPE OF RUBBER SEAL.....OOOOOOOOPPPPPPSSSSS....OH WELL I SAID IT. I feel sorry for some of you. if you look at a 12's and a 13 side by side, you will see the seals are coal black on the 13's and an off black on the 12's.
> 
> The seals are much stiffer and sleeker than the 12's. The 12's seals are a bit mushy if you ask me


 Perhaps VW feels that these new seals will help to put less strain on the new motors so they 
don't eventually have a problem with them some time down the road. Mine are not the dark black but I have, on two occasions already, lubricated them with a rubber/vinyl restorer just to help 
keep them in the best condition possible.


----------



## Rolieg (Sep 3, 2012)

Enchanter1 said:


> We have had our 2013 beetle for one week now and have noticed no problem with the windows. I even played around with it for about five minutes going up and down and had no problems with the window going all the way up on auto up.


 What is the mfd. date on your 13? Mine was 7/12.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Rolieg said:


> What is the mfd. date on your 13? Mine was 7/12.


 My cousins is 7/26


----------



## Rolieg (Sep 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> My cousins is 7/26


 It's gonna suck if I missed it by 14 days.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Rolieg said:


> It's gonna suck if I missed it by 14 days.


 According to the new updated released today, ALL YEARS REQUIRE A SOFTWARE UPDATE. regardless, 

You may have the right new parts, but lack the new solftware, which is what I think, 13' got the parts, but the software was not done with your build date. You will be the first called. No tear down for u. 

CALL THE DEALER ASAP AND TELL THEM U HAVE A 13 and see what he says, let us know, bcm updated.


----------



## Enchanter1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rolieg said:


> What is the mfd. date on your 13? Mine was 7/12.


 Rolieg, ours is 7/12 as well. Called service and they confirmed x is for 13 as well, bt we have not yet ad a problem 2 weeks IMO owning the car.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Enchanter1 said:


> Rolieg, ours is 7/12 as well. Called service and they confirmed x is for 13 as well, bt we have not yet ad a problem 2 weeks IMO owning the car.


 do you have a 13


----------



## Enchanter1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes it is a 2013


----------



## Rolieg (Sep 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> According to the new updated released today, ALL YEARS REQUIRE A SOFTWARE UPDATE. regardless,
> 
> You may have the right new parts, but lack the new solftware, which is what I think, 13' got the parts, but the software was not done with your build date. You will be the first called. No tear down for u.
> 
> CALL THE DEALER ASAP AND TELL THEM U HAVE A 13 and see what he says, let us know, bcm updated.


 I called my dealership early this week they said they hadn't heard of a fix yet, but prior I sent a message to vw of America customer care and got a message back saying they escalated my issue to a regional manager and they would be contacting my dealership. They promised a call back by end of business day Monday. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Rolieg (Sep 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> According to the new updated released today, ALL YEARS REQUIRE A SOFTWARE UPDATE. regardless,
> 
> You may have the right new parts, but lack the new solftware, which is what I think, 13' got the parts, but the software was not done with your build date. You will be the first called. No tear down for u.
> 
> CALL THE DEALER ASAP AND TELL THEM U HAVE A 13 and see what he says, let us know, bcm updated.


 Where is the official release posted?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Rolieg said:


> Where is the official release posted?


 I will see if I can get it Monday if I can...


----------



## Rolieg (Sep 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> I will see if I can get it Monday if I can...


Well I've been informed there is a permanent fix for the vehicle. I'll be taking it in for a formal diagnoses then I'll be contacted as to when the parts come in. I'll let you know when I know more myself.


----------



## ErieBug (Dec 17, 2011)

*build date, etc.*

Our build date is 7/12 on the door post. In the engine compartment a sticker on the passenger side strut tower shows 7/7/12. Our 2013 red, sunroof, 2.5L, manual transmission with beige interior arrived in Erie, PA on August 24th. We ordered it Oct. 16th, 2011. We picked it up on Sept. 6th as we were traveling out of the country. Windows work perfectly. The car is flawless as far as we can tell. It feels very quiet and tight and much more lively that the 2.5L automatic that we test drove last year. Huge improvement over our 2001 2.0L GLS as well. 55 horsepower more really makes it scoot!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Rolieg said:


> Well I've been informed there is a permanent fix for the vehicle. I'll be taking it in for a formal diagnoses then I'll be contacted as to when the parts come in. I'll let you know when I know more myself.



Any news on your window issue, parts, or software only?


----------



## Enchanter1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Our beetle has an appointment ext week for the window issue. It is intermittent right now but going to get it fixed now.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

We just got our 2013 on Thursday, 1 Nov, so it is a relatively new build. They told us that the car was delayed at the port to have the windows done. I know this was a policy, but i don't know if it was actually the reason for the car arriving later than what the dealership told me or they were using that as a reason for the extra time required to get the vehicle. in any case, it wasn't a problem for me.

I did ask the service manager to check the Vin for any work, updates required or that had been done. He said there was nothing done nor outstanding to be done. He said he wasn't sure if the windows had been done, but the record showed no window work required or completed. 

Could have been done at the factory before shipping or maybe we will experience problems in the future. I guess the movement of the window, pretty complex, always opening a little and closing a little with door movement. Neat, but complex.


----------



## jdholden (Jul 16, 2013)

*2013 Beetle Convertible window problems*

I've had my new convertible for about a week and it's been in for repairs already. They did not fixed the problem, but after reading about the window problem, it is probably associated with that problem. Putting the top up or down, often causes one of the windows to go back down and the message "Continue the covertible top operation" or "Error - convertible top service required". Picked the car up from service yesterday and same errors occur. While driving today with the top down, alarm and message "Speed is too fast" appears at 30 MPH.

This appears to be a continuation of the window problem. I hope they can fix it.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jdholden said:


> I've had my new convertible for about a week and it's been in for repairs already. They did not fixed the problem, but after reading about the window problem, it is probably associated with that problem. Putting the top up or down, often causes one of the windows to go back down and the message "Continue the covertible top operation" or "Error - convertible top service required". Picked the car up from service yesterday and same errors occur. While driving today with the top down, alarm and message "Speed is too fast" appears at 30 MPH.
> 
> This appears to be a continuation of the window problem. I hope they can fix it.


hold you ground with the dealer, that is crap..what a bummer..


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

jdholden said:


> I've had my new convertible for about a week and it's been in for repairs already. They did not fixed the problem, but after reading about the window problem, it is probably associated with that problem. Putting the top up or down, often causes one of the windows to go back down and the message "Continue the covertible top operation" or "Error - convertible top service required". Picked the car up from service yesterday and same errors occur. While driving today with the top down, alarm and message "Speed is too fast" appears at 30 MPH.
> 
> This appears to be a continuation of the window problem. I hope they can fix it.


Have faith. It will likely take the dealer a few attempts to fix he issue as most are not familiar with the cars. I am also getting an error occasionally when I put the top down. Mine is
Error: Close convertible top! I press the button again and it continues. I am convinced it is a sticking switch.

Take a picture of the dash when it does it. When you go into the dealer show them. Our tops have several sensors. I found a doc via google that lays the whole thing out. 
Beetle Convertible 9 _20.indd


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

My 2012 has been in every month for windows. It's in right now. Also, the paint peeling problem. As well as other little bug-a-boos.

My window issues are different. Popping, clicking, rubbing, clunking noises. They work, but not without a lot of noise. I have the newest window parts in mine, and they still aren't quite right. I would recommend that everyone thinking of buying one, hold off until you hear that the window hardware has been redesigned. I'm hoping for that, so that I can get the new design installed, instead of just new crap parts put in every month.

The paint problem on the bumpers is from the fact that there is no clearance between the bumper cover, and the fenders/tail lights, and the rubbing causes the paint to peel. Bad design. I had mine painted, but it had to go back, because the body shop can't put the bumper cover back on without rubbing the new paint off, due to the clearance issue.

VofA has been no help. What do they really do for anyone? All they do is call me to tell me what the service adviser said. Of course he's already called me by the time they do. Or he tells the service adviser what I said, which I have already done. Or he doesn't really have any info, and I end up informing him. But he has never actually done anything. Nothing different is getting done, that wouldn't be done by just dealing with the dealership. I get more useless phone calls. That's it.

The VofA adviser is just there for the same reason politicians are there. To give us the illusion that we are being listened to. In actuality, nothing I say gets relayed to anyone at VW corporate, and nothing changes because of any interactions I have with VofA. They just pay people to listen to you bitch, and call the dealership to repeat what you told them when you brought the car in. Very useful. 

VW has never admitted a mistake. The fix them in their newer models, but do nothing for the current owners, except occasionally extending a warranty. See cam follower FSI issue. 

But what do you do? Buy another kind of car? You can, but the issue is industry wide. Every manufacturer is playing the shell game. Hiding their mistakes, and hoping you won't notice while they fix them for the next guy, but not for you. 

The problem is technology. There's too much of it in our cars. The VW window issue is because of all the stupid sensors. Take out the sensors. It needs to go up, and then down. If you want a safety feature, then make them non-automatic. Even the dumbest kid wouldn't strangle themselves by holding the button down while their head is stuck. And if they do, well, it was probably just a matter of time anyway.

I will pay $1000.00 U.S. to anyone who can figure out how to install an old fashioned crank system in my new bug. Maybe something older next time. A '68 Camaro maybe.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

6/13 build....TDi convertible. All is good.


----------



## datuck (May 30, 2013)

*Window probs*

Hi all. Posted most of the in the other window thread. 2013 turbo convertible purchased in May 2013. Had all kinds of window up/down issues about 3 weeks in. Got it repaired (3 hours at dealer). Went about 4 weeks ok and then started having probs again. Waited it out and went about 6 weeks with no issues. Has recently started up again. Doesn't happen all the time, about a 50/50 chance...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

datuck said:


> Hi all. Posted most of the in the other window thread. 2013 turbo convertible purchased in May 2013. Had all kinds of window up/down issues about 3 weeks in. Got it repaired (3 hours at dealer). Went about 4 weeks ok and then started having probs again. Waited it out and went about 6 weeks with no issues. Has recently started up again. Doesn't happen all the time, about a 50/50 chance...


there are some parts that if instaledl to loose or to tight, can fail. They should use the torque specs for repair. I was told this be someonw who really knows. Most dealer are lazy and do not know what torque specs mean..

like the guides, if to tight, the pinch sensor kicks in. Most re-do are just to check specs and loosen the guides. temperature and humidity have a lot to do with it do. It has to be right one


just some help.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Babie said:


> there are some parts that if instaledl to loose or to tight, can fail. They should use the torque specs for repair. I was told this be someonw who really knows. Most dealer are lazy and do not know what torque specs mean..
> 
> like the guides, if to tight, the pinch sensor kicks in. Most re-do are just to check specs and loosen the guides. temperature and humidity have a lot to do with it do. It has to be right one
> 
> ...


Temp & humidity? Good god. Is this a car, or an old lady? Give me an old fashioned crank. I am tired of screwing with this thing. Almost makes me want to do a lemon law claim.


----------



## sn0wyt (Nov 4, 2013)

I bought my 2013 in August. No problems until the **** ton of snow we got. Windows started freezing. Windows wouldnt drop down when i would unlock them and then they wouldnt close after i shut the down. This caused a layer of ice inside my car on the windshield. Bought it to vw multiple times. They said nothing was wrong. Finally they replaced the window regulator. They told me theres a certain way to open the car door. If you open it with one pull, it resets the windows. So you have to do two quick pulls. I was pissed cause no one told me that when i bought it.  such a headache.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Never heard that method, 2 pulls, strange.

I think your problem was that the windows were really frozen to the rubber and the motor had a hard time dropping down.


Closing, only if ice still frozen around tracks and it left a gap, where are you in Canada, Alaska, Michican?


My car doesn't stay out in the weather, my wife's does and each time it was frozen i generally waited til the sun was up beating on the car, melting the ice and
then carefully cleaned up the area on rubber tracks etc. (A perk of retirement, let the sun warm things up)


----------



## sn0wyt (Nov 4, 2013)

Surprising i live in jersey.


----------

